

Google Intern Has Added Support to Run Crouton in a Chrome OS Window - cjdulberger
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+FrancoisBeaufort/posts/JDVkXALPcNq

======
noneyet
That's nice, but Google needs to get SeaBIOS support back in it's current gen
Chromebooks (Bay Trail), just like it was in the previous gen (Haswell).

